# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Found a nice cheat for Bf4 aimbot, prediction (can headshot from 1200++meters)

## azuro

Sorry to put competition to everhack, but this one is simply to good to not post here

Undetected hack been using in since i bought bf4 no problems yet

At DAMNCheaters we are excited to announce the release of our Battlefield 4 Hack. Our Battlefield 4 Hack is finally available! We like to point out that our BF4 Hack comes with clean punkbuster & fairfight screenshots - no black screens, those get you banned on FairFight! 
Battlefield 4 Hack features (available)
Team ESP - All teammates will also have ESP. With you on the team, you'll never lose another game!
Punkbuster undetected - Beside PBShield we are using advanced techniques to keep this hack safe!
Clean Punkbuster Screenshots (No Black Screens)
Clean FairFight Screenshots (No Black Screenshots like on other sites which can get you banned!)
Ingame Map ESP - shows you all enemies on the minimap
In-game 3D ESP - shows you all enemies in the 3D world
Spotted notification - displays a text when someone has spotted you.
Box ESP - draws a box arround all enemies
Visibility Check - colours the box red when an enemy can be shot.
ESP Tags - Shows name, distance, health etc. next to the box ESP
In-Game GUI - enable and disable everything though an in-game menu.
Precision Bone Aimbot, decide wether you want to shot legs, arms or head
Aiming Prediction, for advanced accurancy
Sniper Rifle Stabilization, removes movements from the weapons when breathing
Battlefield 4 Hack features in development
PBShield Anti-Ban protection - When hack gets detected it kicks you out of the game BEFORE getting banned by Punkbuster
No Spread, removes weaponspread
No Recoil, your weapon no longer pulls up while shooting
Developed by cheating professionals

Our Battlefield 4 Hack is coded by 1984, a game hacking legend, who is a key member of our All-Star team.He brings his experience to the DAMNCheaters launcher, which provides a secure platform for launching any of the DAMNCheaters Hacks. Finally, our dedicated forum team is ready to assist you with any problems or advice you with anything you may need. At DAMNCheaters we strive to offer the best hacks, with the best security around, and Battlefield 4 Hack is another title that we WILL offer with our ironclad support.
Get your Battlefield 4 Hack!

it costs a bit to buy it, but it's definatly worth it if you value you're account and rather want to pay a little bit extra for a secure and sick bot! :Smile:

----------


## Dante

That was probably one of the worst trailers I've ever seen. It showed nothing at all, this seems like some real bullshit lol

----------


## azuro

naah, works good they have a community challange atm, think its going out today, were they gave out a free premium account for anyone to make a ingame promo video for them, so give it a day or two and maybe they have uploaded it

----------


## passionford

Been using this the last couple of days and while it is good and works as it should,
Only downside for me is it has made the game just a little bit too boring as you can go to any conquest map as recon and go 100-0 (not that anyone would as you may as well scream AIMBOT!)

----------


## Taake58

Is that works on ps4??

----------

